# Place for 2 weeks.



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey all,

I need a place to stay from the 1st of December (when my time at the hotel ends) to 13th of December (when I can move to the place I rented). Since this time I will have to pay, not my company, I am looking for a cheap option nearby DIFC area. 

I have checked some hotels on booking.com but they are way too expensive. 

Any ideas? Or anyone who will be travelin so I can take care of your place?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Cheap option near DIFC? That's a contradiction.

-md000/Mike




nathanalgren said:


> Hey all,
> I need a place to stay from the 1st of December (when my time at the hotel ends) to 13th of December (when I can move to the place I rented). Since this time I will have to pay, not my company, I am looking for a cheap option nearby DIFC area.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Cheap option near DIFC? That's a contradiction.

-md000/Mike




nathanalgren said:


> Hey all,
> I need a place to stay from the 1st of December (when my time at the hotel ends) to 13th of December (when I can move to the place I rented). Since this time I will have to pay, not my company, I am looking for a cheap option nearby DIFC area.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

md000 said:


> Cheap option near DIFC? That's a contradiction.
> 
> -md000/Mike


Haha yeah. What I meant was easy access to DIFC by metro or taxi. It could even be in Al Rigga lets say, just take the metro and I am at the office already.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

What about the Easy hotel on Shk Zayed rd? 99Dhs a night!


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

nathanalgren said:


> Haha yeah. What I meant was easy access to DIFC by metro or taxi. It could even be in Al Rigga lets say, just take the metro and I am at the office already.


oh, then that's easy: Citymax Al Barsha. About 10-15 min. walk (indoors) to the MoE metro station.

-md000/Mike


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Chocoholic said:


> What about the Easy hotel on Shk Zayed rd? 99Dhs a night!


No metro near there and the taxi ride to DIFC would kill you financially.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The Jebel Ali Metro Station is right next to it isn't it?

You could try Chelsea Plaza Hotel at Satwa Roundabout, that was ok for a budget hotel when it was Rydges Plaza.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

md000 said:


> oh, then that's easy: Citymax Al Barsha. About 10-15 min. walk (indoors) to the MoE metro station.
> 
> -md000/Mike


That is 370/ night. Not really that cheap?

And yeah Easy Hotel is 150/night but way too far from DIFC.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

nathanalgren said:


> That is 370/ night. Not really that cheap?
> 
> And yeah Easy Hotel is 150/night but way too far from DIFC.


370 AED/night is relatively cheap. 

Well, unless you venture on down to Deira/Bur Dubai and run a test on hotels. 


As for EasyHotel/Jebel Ali Metro - in my experience, they won't let people who don't have Jebel Ali Freezone work passes leave that metro station, as this is within the freezone and is a secure area. May have some sort of agreement with the EasyHotel though. 

-md000/Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

md000 said:


> 370 AED/night is relatively cheap.
> 
> Well, unless you venture on down to Deira/Bur Dubai and run a test on hotels.
> 
> ...


Yeah I guess you have a point. My current hotel is like 1200/night but the company pays, thank God.

Thank you. I guess I will just go through the reviews of the cheap ones on booking.com. 

Now that it is peak season, not many good options that are not expensive.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Why don't you look at the Trade Centre serviced apartments, they do leasing options on daily, weekly or monthly rates.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

I acutally did, they are around 650 per night. I am looking for a cheaper option (like200-250 aed) as I wanna spend my money on more important stuff (like partying lol)


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

nathanalgren said:


> That is 370/ night. Not really that cheap?
> 
> And yeah Easy Hotel is 150/night but way too far from DIFC.


With easy access to DIFC, you won't find much cheaper.
The Ibis al Barsha is in the same range.
Ibis MoE is in the same range as well.
All within walking distance of the metro station. (MoE or Sharaf DG).

But, all these rates are on a "per night" basis, assuming you are staying a night or two.
You can allways call them and negotiate a two week stunt.


There are also two other issues to consider here.

1. How certain are you of the date ? 
I for one was supposed to move in to my appartment on Dec 2 and endend up going in April 14th (ah, the joys of construction in Dubai...)

2. If there is a risk of extension, check out the monthly rentals for serviced appartments. It might be worth taking a hit on the difference now, rather than extending at a daily rate once your moving date falls through...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

nathanalgren said:


> I wanna spend my money on more important stuff (like partying lol)


Go to Barasti every night, find the fattest, ugliest girl there, go home with her. 

Rinse, lather, repeat x14. 

Won't cost you anything except your self respect and a couple of Bacardi Breezers.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The Ibis Hotel, next to City Centre mall, 100 yards from the Metro station or a short cab ride to DIFC. In fact there is an Ibis in the World Trade centre right beside DIFC too.


----------



## holaconquistadora (Oct 31, 2012)

Emirates Academy Lodging, 220 AED +10% muni fee/night for stays up to 20 days and 182 +10% muni fee/night for stays longer than 20 days. Closest metro stations are First Gulf Bank and MOE, which are 10 mins away by taxi (per the hotel). It's directly in front of Burj Al Arab.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

Lita_Rulez said:


> With easy access to DIFC, you won't find much cheaper.
> The Ibis al Barsha is in the same range.
> Ibis MoE is in the same range as well.
> All within walking distance of the metro station. (MoE or Sharaf DG).
> ...


The dates are certain, the apartment is ready, just waiting for the landlord to move to Canada, she lives in the apartment right now. 
Ibis is a good option, I will give them a call tomorrow.
Mr. Rossi, thank you too.


Gavtek said:


> Go to Barasti every night, find the fattest, ugliest girl there, go home with her.
> 
> Rinse, lather, repeat x14.
> 
> Won't cost you anything except your self respect and a couple of Bacardi Breezers.


I have never done that in my life, not even in Amsterdam. I go out to have fun, not to score a girl. Been to Barasti only once and that was for a dinner, not for drinks.
So, please...



holaconquistadora said:


> Emirates Academy Lodging, 220 AED +10% muni fee/night for stays up to 20 days and 182 +10% muni fee/night for stays longer than 20 days. Closest metro stations are First Gulf Bank and MOE, which are 10 mins away by taxi (per the hotel). It's directly in front of Burj Al Arab.


Thank you but taxi + metro everyday will kill me


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Try CityMax. There's one in Barsha, near MoE station and a newer one in Bur Dubai, not too far from Karama station but also do-able in a taxi.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I think everyone has given you plenty of options. You're just going to have to 'suck it up' for the first couple of weeks and get your priorities right, like, eating, accomodation and transport. The partying can wait.


----------



## eijkenboom (Nov 26, 2012)

Do you have a car available or only depending on Metro and old fashioned "benewagen" ??


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2012)

eijkenboom said:


> Do you have a car available or only depending on Metro and old fashioned "benewagen" ??


No UAE license yet, so I depend on the public transportation or taxi. I should have brought my bike...


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2012)

Ok no need any more as my company offered to extend my hotel stay and pay for it


----------

